# Top 10 cities in North America



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

my favs are


*New York

Los Angeles

Chicago

Quebéc

Montréal

Toronto

Montgomery

Miami

San Francisco

Washington D.C*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

San Francisco
Vancouver
Seattle
Montreal
Halifax
Honolulu
Quebec
Toronto (probably)
Atlanta
Boston


----------



## dennis7091 (Aug 3, 2005)

New York City
Chicago
Los Angeles
Washington D.C
San Francisco
Boston
Toronto
Seattle
Philadelphia
Miami


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

new york city
san francisco
boston
quebec
chicago
philadelphia
vancouver
new orleans
toronto
los angeles


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Mexico City
4. San Francisco 
5. Vancouver
6. Los Angeles
7. Toronto
8. Boston
9. Philadelphia
10. Atlanta


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

In My opinon:

1. New York
2. Los Angeles
3. Toronto
4. Chicago
5. Miami
6. San Francisco
7. Philadelphia
8. San Diego
9. Montreal
10. Vancouver


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

As I have only visited parts of North America, my judgement will only be very subjective and superficial, so I'd say

1-New York, I visited the place many times, truly a world city
2-Montréal, one of the best nightlifes
3-Mexico city, never visited but it looks like a fascinating place
4-D.C, I lived there, so I just have to put it there
5-Chicago, New York but more laid back
6-Philadelphia, nice big city
7-Miami, even though many people don't like it, I like the caribbean flavor of the city
8-San Fransico, never visited but I just have to put it there, heard so much about it and it seems like a fascinating place
9-Havana, never went there, but I've heard a lot of good from it
10-Toronto, nice cosmopolitan big city, I prefered Montréal though


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

1-New York City
2-Washington
3-San Francisco
4-LA
5-Mexico City
6-Vancouver
7-Seattle
8-Toronto
9-Boston
10-Miami


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I haven't done much travelling yet, but from what I've seen, here are the places that I'm most excited about visiting:


Boston
NY
SF
LA
TO

And... After that, I'll probably want to explore other continents.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

I even didn't visit the whole American continent, but I just nominated the cities I think I most like.


----------



## Roch5220 (Mar 7, 2003)

For Travel, then its:

1 Quebec City
2 Montreal
3 San Fran
4 San Deigo
5 Boston
6 Philly
7 Austin

Thats it, the rest of the cities I find don't stick out in the travel dept. (NYC/TOR not included as I have live in one, and grewup in the other, hence to rank them in Travel is useless)

Havana - is not in North America -> its more in the carribean, and you won't hear good things about it from me, I don't like crumbling cities


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

DvW said:


> I even didn't visit the whole American continent, but I just nominated the cities I think I most like.


 me 2


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

IMO

1.Toronto (im biased)
2.Los Angeles
3.New York
4.Seattle
5.San Francisco
6.Chicago
7.Montreal
8.Boston
9.Mexico City
10.Calgary


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

1 Sanfransisco been to 
2 New york wish list 
3 Miniaplis St Paul been to and has family friends there
4. Mazilan been to and stayed in the old part of the city
5. Winnipeg lives there in w they call the gueto but still loves it
6. Victoria been to
7. Calgary has family there and is spoiled by the veiw i get to see  
8. Chicago wish list 
9. Mexico city wish list
10. Edminton wish list


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Philadelphia
4. Los Angeles
5. Detroit
6. Toronto
7. Milwaukee
8. Boston
9. Seattle
10. San Francisco


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

another list with the same ol' cities, in the same ol' order. I assume this will get closed because of a Toronto-Chicago deathmatch. 

BTW--Havana is in North America. Everything in the Carribean and Central America is North America.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Now if its order of importance...

-Washington D.C.
-N.Y.C.
-L.A.
-Chicago
-Toronto
-Mexico City
-San Francisco
-Boston
-Philadelphia
-Houston
----?? Detroit? Montreal? Miami?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Centre of the Universe


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

01) New York
02) Chicago
03) San Francisco
04) Miami
05) Havana
06) Las Vegas
07) Los Angeles
08) Toronto
09) Washington DC
10) Mexico City


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

1.Anchorage
2.Guatanimmo Bay, Cuba
3. Quebec City
4. Kansas City
5. Cancun


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

New York
Albuquerque
Los Angeles
Santa Fe
St. Louis
Chicago
Mexico City
Toronto
Birmingham
Indianapolis


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

New York
Chicago
Los Angeles
Miami
Denver
San Francisco
Montreal
Quebec City
Vancouver
Toronto


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

US Cities I could live in besides Atlanta, not taking cost of housing into consideration:

Tampa/St Pete
San Diego
Tuscon
Seattle
Houston, but the humidity could be too much.
Washington, D.C
San Francisco/Bay Area

DC is as far north as I would want.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

#1 San Diego
#2 New York
#3 Toronto
#4 Montreal
#5 Mexico City
#6 Chicago
#7 San Francisco
#8 Miami
#9 Seattle
#10 Vancouver.


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

1. San Francisco (I'am obsessed with everything in that town. When I was a kid, I'd "run away" to San Francisco when I was mad at my parents. Of course I only made it to the power box down the road.)
2. San Diego (ill never get sick of this little bastard)
3. Los Angeles (Maybe Im a little biased over California, but there is no other place I'd rather be than right here in the West Coast)
4. New York (Walking Manhattan, christmas, with a light falling of snow... its unbelievable.)
5. Miami (San Diego's Sugar Daddy)
6. Vancouver (Canada's San Drancisco Walking Robson Street at night time is like walking Times Square during the day. I love the night time hustle and bustle!)
7. Montreal (Paris Jr. North Americas escape to Europe)
8. Seattle (Something about Seattle and driving over Lake Washington in the summer, with the sun slowly setting, and sitting In the stands, watching a Mariners game in the heat of the summer night is perfect)
9. Chicago (MmmmM eating Chicago Deep Dish Pizza in an outdoor sidewalk cafe. Another perfect way to end a great summers day.)
10. San Fernando Valley (This part of SoCal had a lot to do with my high school years, I used to get a group of people together, hop in a friends car and just spend an entire weekend there, hitting up Parties and Camping in the hills. Great times..)


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

1) San Fracisco 
2) New York City 
3) Mexico City
4) Chicago
5) Quebec
6) Boston
7) Philadelphia
8) Toronto
9) Los Angeles
10) DC


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

New York
Los Angeles
Chicago
Mexico City
Toronto
San Francisco
Montreal
Quebec
Washignton D.C
Houston


----------



## lauderdalegator (Jan 27, 2005)

San Francisco
Chicago
New York
Vancouver
Washington DC
Toronto
Montreal
Seattle
Philadelphia
Boston


----------



## BostonSkyGuy (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to list mine (in no particular order) by places I'd travel to more than once, would actually live, and all around things to do/see.

Boston (hometown bias)
New York
Baltimore
Chicago
Toronto
Seattle
Atlanta
Los Angeles
Philadelphia
Providence


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

1. Los Angeles
2. Toronto
3. New York City
4. San Francisco
5. Chicago
6. Vancouver
7. Seattle
8. Long Beach
9. Miami
10. San Diego


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

1. NYC
2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. Philly
5. Boston
5. San Francisco
6. Los Angeles
7. Montreal
8. Miami
9. Mexico City
10. Pittsburgh/ D.C ? (can't make up my mind)


----------



## elsanto (Feb 2, 2006)

1. NYC
2. Mexico City
3. Toronto
4. Chicago
5. Philly
6. Boston
7. San Francisco
8. Los Angeles
9. Montreal
10. Miami


----------



## whynot (Oct 22, 2007)

Montreal
San Francisco
NYC 
Vancouver
Boston
Quebec city
Washington
Mexico city
Chicago
Miami


----------



## taggarttan (Sep 12, 2007)

top 10 in any terms? 

just for fun, my top 10 is

NYC
San Francisco
Montreal
Washington DC
Mexico City
Seattle

The rest are tied: Miami, Chicago, Los Angeles, Toronto


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

No NO NO NO *NO!!!!*

Exactly the sort of thread we don't want here!


----------

